# 12/20 Game Threads:



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Big day of non conference matchups and since we skipped the weekly thread we will have one for todays matchups which fature some very good Non-Conference games.


Highlight Games:

#1 UNC vs. Valpariso (ESPNU 2 PM)
#2 UCONN vs. #7 Gonzaga (CBS 4 PM) *Game of the Day*
VCU vs. #4 Oklahoma (ESPN 2 10 PM)
#22 Michigan State vs. #5 Texas (CBS 2 PM)
#7 Xavier vs. #6 Duke (CBS 2 PM)
#9 Louisville vs. Minnesota (Big Ten Network I would believe)
#11 Syracuse vs. #21 Memphis (ESPN 6 PM)
Mercer vs. #12 UCLA
Mount St. Mary's vs. #13 Georgetown
Delaware State vs. #14 Notre Dame
Iona vs. #16 Ohio State
BYU vs. #17 Arizona State
#20 Davidson vs. #18 Purdue (CBS 4 PM)
Belmont vs. #19 Tennessee
Texas-Arlington vs. #24 Baylor

Minus the Cuse/Memphis matchup all the great games are on CBS. Should be an awesome day of basketball.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Syracuse guard Eric Devendorf is suspended indefinitely for hitting a girl on campus. The suspension starts with tomorrows game against Memphis. Huge blow for Syracuse.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> *#1 UNC* vs. Valpariso (ESPNU 2 PM)
> *#2 UCONN* vs. #7 Gonzaga (CBS 4 PM) *Game of the Day*
> VCU vs. *#4 Oklahoma* (ESPN 2 10 PM)
> #22 Michigan State vs. *#5 Texas *(CBS 2 PM)
> ...


My predictions on who wins the games are in bold.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Some solid games.. I cant forget Illinois vs Detroit tomorrow night lmao .. The 10 day break is OVER.. woohoo!


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

is the UConn game seriously not on National TV? Now I'm stuck watching Davidson-Purdue...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yep no kidding.. we get the Purdue one after MSU/Texas.. oh well it could be worse..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Feel free to head over to the Big Ten Conference to check out 12/20 Big Ten Games Thread


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Duke leads 8-1 early.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Texas & Michigan State clanking a lot of early shots in the first few minutes


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Duke is playing like the best team in the country. Forcing turnovers, hitting shots, playing unselfishly. They are going to be tough to beat when they play like this.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn my Tar Heels are down 14-12 early. Frasor has 2 3's in a homecoming game for him. Time for everybody else to get it together.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Crushing Xavier.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kyle Singler is turning into a damn good player. His maturation into more of a star player from where he was last year has made this team that much better along with Nolan Smith taking over the PG duties.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Louisvile is the most overrated team in college basketball. These guys cant put the ball in the basket. Clark's their best scorer and shooter, which isn't a good thing. They know how to pressure the ball, but boy do they have problems scoring. Minesotta looks great against them, kudos to Tubby, the man can coach. BTW this Neutral court nonsense is annoying.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Texas 23 - Michigan State 22
Minnesota 26 - Louisville 19
UNC 26 - Valpo 25

Good games so far..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Tubby can flat out coach. Minnesota may have gotten the steal of the decade with that hire. Tubby should be at a better basketball program no question. 



UNC is struggling with Valpo's zone. Roy needs to get these guys turned around at halftime. The longer Valpo stays around the more confidence they will have.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mount St. Marys has cut it to a 6 pt game with 4 min left against Georgetown.. wtf?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I was just gonna post that. Damn this day could feature some upsets.

UNC is now pulling away, pheww. Hopefully they keep the pedal to the floor and put them away so I can just enjoy basketball the rest of the day.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

G'Town went back up 10.. that one is over basically..

This Texas/MSU game is becoming fun some.. Minnesota giving Louisville a big challenge this half..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Duke leads 55-24 at the Half. UNC up 41-31. Minnesota up 38-33. Texas up 34-32.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

When Duke's hot, they are really hot!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

KU/Temple game is a solid game so far


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

4 pt Texas lead with 430 left


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

who ever thinks A-10 is a midmajor, is crazy Yes one of the teams got stomped on, but there are some very good teams in that conference


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

MSU up 1 with 3 min to go.. what a game


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Summers with a hugggge 3 to put MSU up 2.. Texas gets a wide open 3.. no good.. rebound State.. fouled with .1 left and thats it.. Michigan State with a great win for the B10 67-63.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

texas did a terrible job at the end of that game.

first with a 1 point lead, mason took a long jumper without anyone ever trying to get outside. then down 2 they fumble the handoff out of bounds(trying to get a 3 only down 2) and then when they got the ball back mason again pulled up from 3 without trying to get inside.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Minnesota racks up another B10 win with a 70-64 victory over Louisville.. 

Purdue all over Davidson early.. 21-0


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow Curry is 0-7 so far


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Purdue is a good team, but Davidson is not good at all.

I can't believe I missed that Duke game for a wedding. :|


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

You missed out TM, it was quite the dominant performance ala the Heels against the Irish and Spartans:biggrin:


How was the wedding?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

They switched us to Zaga/UCONN =)


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thabeet with 4 fouls. Gonzaga up 8. This should be a good finish.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Looks like another good finish in this Uconn/Zaga game.. 3 pt game with 4 min to go


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Micah Downs with the 3 to put Gonzaga up 4 with a couple minutes left.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow Austin Daye has made the two biggest plays of the ballgame. That play on the inbounds was insane and that fadeaway off the glass over Thabeet was nasty. Daye is turning into one hell of a player.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Great game.. 

In other news Big Ten keeps racking up wins at a 5-1 (Wins over Texas, Louisville, Davidson) record with 3 more games tonight.. only loss was Iowa to Drake by like 17.. lol.. Wisconsin & Illinois shouldnt have a problem but Northwestern plays Stanford.. no clue what will happen there..

What the heck was that play Pargo? Wow.. UCONN to line down 2 with 33.1 left


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

What is Pargo thinking?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

he had to have bet on the game


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow @ Prices 3.. Pargo stripped.. going overtime.. wow


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Aj Price!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

wow what a shot

Overtime now, Zags are without Daye


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thats a horrible call on that technical foul, just awful. **** talking is a part of the game, let them play. One of the worst calls I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Not sure about that call on Thabeet.. that was a great dunk too lol


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Pargo with two critical mistakes at the end of the game.

ASU-BYU was also one heck of a game


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Pargo with a great one on one move and score. 78-77 UCONN leads.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

These refs are ruining a great game, they are freaking horrific.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gonzaga's inability to take care of the ball is going to lose them this game. Pargo has to be close to about 20 turnovers now. UCONN has insane length and athletic ability on the defensive end.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Looks like UCONN gonna hold on.. Hows the Memphis/Cuse game going? Havent checked


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Memphis by 4.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow Coppin State down to Wisconsin 31-23 at halftime.. :admin:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am not sure how the refs could call that not good. That shot was literally a millisecond of a difference. I need to see that a bunch more times. I think it was the wrong call.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Johnny Flynn is a BALLER!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

HKF said:


> Johnny Flynn is a BALLER!


Yes he is and god Tyreke Evans is horrible...How many TO is this guy avg a game? 7?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

It's pretty high. He forces things way too much and then when he gets into trouble he tries to make something happen when it's not there. 



Flynn is incredible. Probably my favorite player in all of college basketball.


----------

